# Welcome Vacuum Sealers Unlimited



## pineywoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally would like to welcome Vacuum Sealers Unlimited as a site sponsor. The bags they sell are great and they sell them for much less than most places. Lisa welcome and thank you.

Here's a link to their site

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## lisa b (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Pineywoods!  I've enjoyed reading the forums here, and I've met a lot of really nice people.  I'm looking forward to being an active member of the forum and a site sponsor for a very long time!

Lisa Bilotta 

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to thank Lisa for her sponsorship of our site.

Not only is Lisa a member here, but she is a great, customer-service-oriented business owner!

I have used her products and heartily recommend them!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa! Looks like I know where I will be purchasing my bags from now on. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa - folks you are not going to believe this right off he bat but Lisa cares about customer service like Todd does. If you need bags this is the place to go and you will get superior service from someone who cares about you.  Give her a try and you will be very happy


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not what you know, it's who you know.  Sounds like she is one of the ones we need to know.  Wecome aboard Lisa and thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa!! I am happy to have you on board as a site sponsor. Your products are awesome from what I hear and your customer service is said to be top notch. I don't think it will take long for folks to figure out where to get all of their bags and other vacuum sealing products from now on!


----------



## sprky (Mar 1, 2012)

to SMF .  I will be ordering before long I am getting close to the end my food-saver bags. I had a ton of them, as they messed up the address and sent my order to the correct house number but on West, I live on East. When I didn't get my order due to there mistake they reshipped it. Bought a week later the lady that lives on West brought the package by the house, so I had a double order. I too have herd nothing but good things on your costumer service and products, so I am in.


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2012)

Sprky, I had that happen on a Fed Ex order from another company. My delivery from Lisa came through on a timely basis.

Seems Fed Ex delivered the other package to the right house number, but about three blocks away.  It took them about a week to find it.  Fortunately the honest folks left it sitting on the porch where Fed Ex erroneously left it. (and it didn't get stolen?  Try that again?)

Now, when I get a delivery from Fed Ex, I have to sign for it every time.  Seems they have me in their system as an untrustworthy person  who makes false claims?

I wish they had asked for my signature the first time?  Now I try to specify USPS or UPS whenever I can?

Strange how life works sometimes?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to have you Lisa.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...I have a new FoodSaver with 10 Rolls...But after that, I like many here support our own!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Lisa welcome. i hope you can deliver to my part of the woods.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF

I really dont like the FS bags. Can you suggest a better brand that will work. I have a FS Gamesaver.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Lisa and I've heard nothing but great things about your bags...will be trying some soon.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2012)

Lisa, morning... Thanks for providing a great product and becoming a sponsor....  Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Lisa! I know first hand how good your customer service is! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## lisa b (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.  It's been really great being in this forum and getting to know the members.  I'm glad to sponsor this site!

Lisa B

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome lisa and thank you for being a sponsor. I will definatly be doing buisness with you. I have heard your vacuum bags are of good quality and a great value. I'll be ordering soon. I usally go through about 20 rolls of 11x 16' a year. Can your vacuum bags be custom made to order. I would like bags that are 3"x15". I cant achieve this because it produces a lot of waste....

Thanks

Joe


----------



## lisa b (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Joe,

If you're using a FoodSaver-type machine, the rolls are 11.5" x 20', 8 x 20', 11.5 x 50', or 8 x 50'.  We also have different sizes of precut bags.  However, if you have a chamber-type machine we have about 50 different bag sizes/types. That being said, we don't have any bags that are 3" wide.  We do carry 2.5 x 10" chamber bags that people use for meat sticks, etc.

Let me know if you have any other questions, and I'll be happy to try to answer them for you.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Mar 7, 2012)

I just posted this in the So. Cal. group's thread, but I thought I'd put it here, too.  I'm really looking forward to this!

I will be at the Bakersfield's Biggest Baddest BBQ Competition as a judge!!  I am taking the training course at Buck Owen's Crystal Palace a month before to get certified and I get to eat and judge delicious barbecue at the event.  It sounds like a lot of fun!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope to meet some of you there!

Lisa B

*Vacuum Sealers Unlimited*


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally would like to welcome Vacuum Sealers Unlimited as a site sponsor. The bags they sell are great and they sell them for much less than most places. Lisa welcome and thank you.

Here's a link to their site

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## lisa b (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Pineywoods!  I've enjoyed reading the forums here, and I've met a lot of really nice people.  I'm looking forward to being an active member of the forum and a site sponsor for a very long time!

Lisa Bilotta 

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to thank Lisa for her sponsorship of our site.

Not only is Lisa a member here, but she is a great, customer-service-oriented business owner!

I have used her products and heartily recommend them!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa! Looks like I know where I will be purchasing my bags from now on. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa - folks you are not going to believe this right off he bat but Lisa cares about customer service like Todd does. If you need bags this is the place to go and you will get superior service from someone who cares about you.  Give her a try and you will be very happy


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not what you know, it's who you know.  Sounds like she is one of the ones we need to know.  Wecome aboard Lisa and thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome Lisa!! I am happy to have you on board as a site sponsor. Your products are awesome from what I hear and your customer service is said to be top notch. I don't think it will take long for folks to figure out where to get all of their bags and other vacuum sealing products from now on!


----------



## sprky (Mar 1, 2012)

to SMF .  I will be ordering before long I am getting close to the end my food-saver bags. I had a ton of them, as they messed up the address and sent my order to the correct house number but on West, I live on East. When I didn't get my order due to there mistake they reshipped it. Bought a week later the lady that lives on West brought the package by the house, so I had a double order. I too have herd nothing but good things on your costumer service and products, so I am in.


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2012)

Sprky, I had that happen on a Fed Ex order from another company. My delivery from Lisa came through on a timely basis.

Seems Fed Ex delivered the other package to the right house number, but about three blocks away.  It took them about a week to find it.  Fortunately the honest folks left it sitting on the porch where Fed Ex erroneously left it. (and it didn't get stolen?  Try that again?)

Now, when I get a delivery from Fed Ex, I have to sign for it every time.  Seems they have me in their system as an untrustworthy person  who makes false claims?

I wish they had asked for my signature the first time?  Now I try to specify USPS or UPS whenever I can?

Strange how life works sometimes?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to have you Lisa.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...I have a new FoodSaver with 10 Rolls...But after that, I like many here support our own!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Lisa welcome. i hope you can deliver to my part of the woods.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF

I really dont like the FS bags. Can you suggest a better brand that will work. I have a FS Gamesaver.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Lisa and I've heard nothing but great things about your bags...will be trying some soon.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2012)

Lisa, morning... Thanks for providing a great product and becoming a sponsor....  Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard Lisa! I know first hand how good your customer service is! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## lisa b (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.  It's been really great being in this forum and getting to know the members.  I'm glad to sponsor this site!

Lisa B

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome lisa and thank you for being a sponsor. I will definatly be doing buisness with you. I have heard your vacuum bags are of good quality and a great value. I'll be ordering soon. I usally go through about 20 rolls of 11x 16' a year. Can your vacuum bags be custom made to order. I would like bags that are 3"x15". I cant achieve this because it produces a lot of waste....

Thanks

Joe


----------



## lisa b (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Joe,

If you're using a FoodSaver-type machine, the rolls are 11.5" x 20', 8 x 20', 11.5 x 50', or 8 x 50'.  We also have different sizes of precut bags.  However, if you have a chamber-type machine we have about 50 different bag sizes/types. That being said, we don't have any bags that are 3" wide.  We do carry 2.5 x 10" chamber bags that people use for meat sticks, etc.

Let me know if you have any other questions, and I'll be happy to try to answer them for you.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Mar 7, 2012)

I just posted this in the So. Cal. group's thread, but I thought I'd put it here, too.  I'm really looking forward to this!

I will be at the Bakersfield's Biggest Baddest BBQ Competition as a judge!!  I am taking the training course at Buck Owen's Crystal Palace a month before to get certified and I get to eat and judge delicious barbecue at the event.  It sounds like a lot of fun!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope to meet some of you there!

Lisa B

*Vacuum Sealers Unlimited*


----------

